# Block facebook chat



## mohityadavx (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi 
I am using windows 7. Please help me to block chat on facebook. Please dont tell me to add facebook to host as i don't want to block the entire site but only chat option.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 10, 2011)

login to facebook click chat then options them go offline..no 1 can chat with you


----------



## mohityadavx (Jan 17, 2011)

I want to block access to chat so that none of our  employee can waste time on chatting so the above method is not feasible. I can't  block access to entire site as we have to regularly monitor a fanpage on facebook.


----------

